# Travel Destinations > North America >  Six Real Estate Investing Tips

## parkssimon

Find an agent with the right experience. When selling real estate, drive around and see what else is for sale in the same area. Look particularly at the name of the agents on the signs. The agent whose name shows up the most in your neighborhood will likely know best how to price and market your property. You can also do this by looking through real estate guides to find those agents who are either active in your area, or with your type of property.When making a low offer that may offend a seller, let him know that it isn't personal, that this is just what you need to make the deal work for you. You can include a list of concerns or of things that you will have to repair, to justify the lower price. If you have a choice in a situation like this, it may be better to let the agent present the offer without you. It can be tough for a seller to hear you say anything bad about his property in person. A list of concerns is less personal, and less likely to offend him - which makes it more likely that he'll seriously consider your offer.

----------


## shortsale

Thanks for sharing. This tips can be really helpful when investing in real estate. Here are some more suggestions:

1. Investor should decide whether his investment goals are long term or short term
2. Good location
3. Take time to study the property
4. Sharpen your negotiation skills

----------


## timjack

And inexpensive to provide correct. When the low price, the seller may be offended, let him know this is not personal, this is what you need for you to make the deal work. You can include a concern about something, you will have the repair, to prove a lower price list. If you have a choice, in this case.

----------


## hotelscyprus

They are good and agree all your points. I don't think they would be inexpensive..they will surely burn our purse.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

When the low cost, the owner may be hurt, let him know this is not individual, this is what you need for you to create the cope perform. You can involve a issue about something, you will have the maintenance, to confirm a cheap record. If you have a option, in this situation.

----------


## brandojacob

When the low price, the seller may be offended, let him know that this is not personal, it is you need to do a lot of work. You can include a concern for something, you will repair to prove that a lower list price. If you have a choice in this case.

----------


## luffyishro

Real estate investment is better than any other investment and it will also give you good return but some time you are not able to  get the price which you pay for the property. So if you want to invest money in real estate than you need to take guidance of market agents.

----------


## ruggierihenderson

Real estate field is take a time to give you benefits. If you invest in this field then don't aspect huge profit in short time. You should wait for at-least one year to get double benefits of investment. Choose right location to buy real estate because all profit is depend on location and value in market.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

And inexpensive to provide correct. When the low price, the seller may be offended, let him know this is not personal, this is what you need for you to make the deal work. You can include a concern about something, you will have the repair, to prove a lower price list. If you have a choice, in this case.

----------


## hughmitchem

This is really very nice information which your are sharing here. I would be like to suggest some important aspect factor. Investor should know his/ her goal weather it is short time or long time, location for investing site, good negotiable skill and study to project, market situation, demand and get the statics fact before invest.

----------


## mikehussy

I agree with you, There are so many informative points you covered. your post provides a good numbers of folks. Good job.

----------


## millerholme

There are some common strategy that can make investing in the property market easier but if you have some fortitude and some patience now might be an excellent time to invest in real estate. I know very well risk involved in this but research some market segment and solid contacts can make your investment easier in this business.

----------


## Darshak

I don't think they would be inexpensive..they will surely burn our purse.

----------


## jems jon

1. Investing is a numbers game.
2. Settle on your strategy.
3. Dont get overextended.
4. Reach out to others.
5. Build your team.
6. Select your targets with care.

----------


## jems jon

1. Investing is a numbers game. 
2. Settle on your strategy. 
3. Reach out to others.
4. Dont get overextended.
5. Build your team.
6. Select your targets with care.

----------


## herryjohn

Nice post. It is very helpful points those investing in real estate.

----------

